# Dans l'enfer vert du pastis vert



## l'écrieur (10 Septembre 2008)

Y'a un truc qu'on ne sait pas, c'est que être modo demande une sacré dextérité.
Ils passent des tests. Psychomoteurs et tout et tout.
Ben ouais, ils sont sans arrêt en train d'appuyer sur des boutons. Ils peuvent faire les pires conneries. Sans côté qu'ils sont toujours en train de faire autre chose en même temps : ils fument des clopes, boivent des cafés, se grattent les testiboules, s'enlèvent les crottes de nez, et même, parfois, se sortent les doigts du fion. Et je parle pas des pervers. Amok modère même quand il baise, par exemple. Faut le savoir. Rezba modérait aux chiottes, il l'a avoué. PascalSeptanteSept modère en lisant l'almanach vermot. Un vrai handicap. Backcat, qui n'est pas un obsédé sexuel, modérait toujours en uniforme.
Mackie modère avec les pieds, pendant qu'il change la batterie d'un iPod.  Et il m'est interdit de vous dire ce que WebO fait en même temps.

Mais les jeunots, c'est pas pareil. Au début, ils sont tout émotionnés. Un peu ébahis, un peu impressionnés par la boite à outils.

Généralement, c'est là que les sales posteurs en profitent. Pendant la période de rodage.
C'est le bizutage, on appelle ça.
C'est super effrayant, des fois.
Alors Benjamin, il fait toujours attention de nommer les nouveaux modos pendant les vacances, qu'ils puissent s'entrainer peinards.

Bon, pour le poisson vert, plongé dans l'enfer vert du pastis vert, y'a encore du boulot.
Cette semaine, il s'entrainait encore au Bar.

Si,si. Il crée des discussions à la con, et il se les supprime lui-même après.

Ce fil est ta croix, mon gruggy chéri.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Pfff ça arrive même à Benjamin : cf. A propos de macgeneration.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Tout va bien, il n'a rien sur moi ! Gniark !!!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2008)

Si regarde sa signature: il parle de ta gingivite.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Toi, je vais pas tarder à t'expliquer que je parle de toi dans la mienne 

Occupe toi de tes cheveux tant que tu y es&#8230; pense au mal que tu fais à l'écrieur en les montrant de façon aussi ostentatoire !


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Septembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Pfff ça arrive même à Benjamin : cf. A propos de macgeneration.



Odré, tu es là depuis longtemps, maintenant. Et tu ne sais toujours pas qu'il est interdit d'aborder en public la question du bégaiement de Benjamin... 



BackCat a dit:


> Tout va bien, il n'a rien sur moi ! Gniark !!!



Fallait juste demander. 



jpmiss a dit:


> Si regarde sa signature: il parle de ta gingivite.




Sodomite.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Pff&#8230; c'est du pipeau ! La première partie de ta délation, tu n'en savais rien avant ce soir ! Quant à l'uniforme, tout le monde était au courant !!! J'ai toujours rêvé d'être manager chez MacDo® !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Odré, tu es là depuis longtemps, maintenant. Et tu ne sais toujours pas qu'il est interdit d'aborder en public la question du bégaiement de Benjamin...



Alors la mon vieux : assume tout seul ta connerie 

Pis d'abord, J'vais tout dire à ....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

A l'anonyme qui par voie privée (non, pas cette voie-là, l'autre. Voir fig. 5) ma demandé "kest'en sais?", je répondrai que tout ce qu'on a pu te dire à la limite c'est que j'étais un mauvais coup, mais ça ne dit rien sur ma libido. Et ensuite, que je ne sais pas du tout qui aurait pu te dire ça, d'ailleurs !



Non mais.
Merde alors&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Ouaich ça sent les gros dossiers pleins de poussières !

Bon allez dîtes nous des trucs qu'on sait pas encore !!!

Alleeeeeez !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Ah. Toi aussi tu savais déjà alors ? :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Heu ... non. 

Mais vous avez l'air bien lancé


----------



## estomak (11 Septembre 2008)

Puisqu'on me demande mon opinion, je tiens à dire que les modérateurs, sur le bar et dans les forums techniques, sont des gens tout à fait sympathiques, pédagogues, courtois et assez ouverts. C'est rare par les temps qui courent, sur internet.


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Amok modère même quand il baise, par exemple. Faut le savoir.



Monsieur l'écrieur semble en baisse depuis quelques temps. Dernièrement, il se prenait les pieds dans le tapis, voulant faire le malin en parlant du sport régional, aujourd'hui il étale sur la place publique une expérience que lui et moi avons vécu un soir de cohue.
Je me suis, c'est exact, modéré lorsque *nous* avons fait l'acte : ses cris de douleur m'ont fait pitié et, devant ses supplications et la vision de son petit corps se tortillant comme un lombric coupé, j'ai passé la cinquième en cote.
J'aurais du le lendemain matin filmer l'individu lorsqu'il m'a apporté le petit déjeuner au lit en boitillant, mais je ne me moque jamais des chauves et ce jour là, en panne de toile émeri, il était tout tourneboulé de devoir sortir décoiffé. Nul n'était besoin d'en rajouter.
Concernant ce qu'il dit sur les autres modérateurs, force est d'avouer que *certains* propos sont vrais, mais je ne dirais pas lesquels.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Puisqu'on me demande mon opinion, je tiens à dire que les modérateurs, sur le bar et dans les forums techniques, sont des gens tout à fait sympathiques, pédagogues, courtois et assez ouverts. C'est rare par les temps qui courent, sur internet.


En fait non, je crois bien qu'on ne te demande rien. 

Mais c'est pas grave, va.

Ceci dit, et pour revenir au sujet, il me semble que Grug prend déjà un peu trop ses aises : il dit des conneries, il floode, il participe quand les autres m'embêtent...
Moi je dis : être si jeune dans ses fonctions et prendre déjà autant de libertés, ça n'annonce rien de bon.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En fait non, je crois bien qu'on ne te demande rien.



Mais si, mais si - l'avis de chacun est comme une petite briquette, friable seule, mais qui, misent les unes sur les autres, constituent un mur indestructible.

_Pink Flood - The wall_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Tu files vraiment un mauvais coton toi&#8230; Malgré tout, je me pose la même question à mon sujet : je dois reconnaître avec effroi que je suis d'accord avec la première partie du post de JRCrackBoum :affraid:

(Le reste par contre, c'est rassurant, je trouve que c'est un tissu de conneries  tout va bien ! )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Puisqu'on me demande mon opinion, je tiens à dire que les modérateurs, sur le bar et dans les forums techniques, sont des gens tout à fait sympathiques, pédagogues, courtois et assez ouverts. C'est rare par les temps qui courent, sur internet.



Je te l'ai déjà dit ; la flatterie ne te mènera à rien!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je te l'ai déjà dit ; la flatterie ne te mènera à rien!



Sans compter qu'elle peut parfois être contre-productive.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi je dis : être si jeune dans ses fonctions et prendre déjà autant de libertés, ça n'annonce rien de bon.



Tu veux dire qu'il est déjà entre deux eaux?


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Pff c'est du pipeau ! La première partie de ta délation, tu n'en savais rien avant ce soir ! Quant à l'uniforme, tout le monde était au courant !!! J'ai toujours rêvé d'être manager chez MacDo® !


Ouais ben, en attendant de réaliser ton rêve...
Tu vas me faire le plaisir d'arrêter de faire le mariole...
Et servir les clients !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> PascalSeptanteSept modère en lisant l'almanach vermot.



Bon, faut mettre fin à cette légende urbaine : c'est faux, je ne modère pas en lisant l'almanach Vermot, jamais, je lis l'almanach Vermot en modérant, ce qui n'est absolument pas pareil ! 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Un vrai handicap.



C'en eut été un pour Rezba, par exemple, dont le cerveau, dépourvu de ces dissipateurs de chaleur capillaires si utiles, n'eut point supporté une telle surchauffe, mais en ce qui me concerne, non point, je suis multi-tâche/multi-thread, môssieur


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Puisqu'on me demande mon opinion, je tiens à dire que les modérateurs, sur le bar et dans les forums techniques, sont des gens tout à fait sympathiques, pédagogues, courtois et assez ouverts. C'est rare par les temps qui courent, sur internet.



Tu aurais pu faire une effort. Franchement, ça manque de souffle (voir ci-dessous) 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je te l'ai déjà dit ; la flatterie ne te mènera à rien!



Pas sûr. 
Quand on voit la carrière éblouissante de ce posteur sur le forum et notamment au bar, on peut en effet estimer que la flagornerie est le début de l'art


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, faut mettre fin à cette légende urbaine : c'est faux, je ne modère pas en lisant l'almanach Vermot, jamais, je lis l'almanach Vermot en modérant, ce qui n'est absolument pas pareil !


voire en changeant des dixes durs  de copaingues dans la panade en dégustant des gateaux  


par contre un truc que P77 ne fait pas 
c'est poster son ajout de modo sur  les erreurs de section + avis de redirections , dans le post de celui qui a fait la bourde
c'est systematiquement indiqué dans le dernier post du moment ( que le bourdeur ne lit pas toujours)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> par contre un truc que P77 ne fait pas
> c'est poster son ajout de modo sur  les erreurs de section + avis de redirections , dans le post de celui qui a fait la bourde
> c'est systematiquement indiqué dans le dernier post du moment ( que le bourdeur ne lit pas toujours)



Ce que Pascalformac, qui n'a pas la bonne couleur pour y mettre son grain de sel ignore, c'est que cette pratique a été avalisée par Benjamin en personne, car il pense (comme moi) que l'auteur de la bourde a plus de chance de lire le dernier post du topic que de retourner lire le sien, qui peut-être parfois 10 ou 15 posts plus haut, voire sur la page précédente.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce que Pascalformac, qui n'a pas la bonne couleur pour y mettre son grain de sel ignore, c'est que cette pratique a été avalisée par Benjamin en personne, car il pense (comme moi) que l'auteur de la bourde a plus de chance de lire le dernier post du topic que de retourner lire le sien, qui peut-être parfois 10 ou 15 posts plus haut, voire sur la page précédente.


et boom 
tombé dans l'panneau
la  grosse fuite !

tu passes outre le secret défonce défense vert?

( trop d'absinthe au dernier mitinje??)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Moi aussi, j'aime les modos qui font un super boulot.











Voilà.












J'attends.























Pfffffff...
Me suis encore fait avoir. J'ai même pas joui.
Publicité mensongère !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Epicure n'était qu'un casse-burnes hypocrite sans ambitions, point barre !...



C'est qui, d'abord, ce Et piqure ?:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2008)

C'est là qu'on expose des sornettes, histoire de faire enrager notre nouveau modo ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, ici, ce serait plutôt Epicure et Platon sont dans un bateau...



Ah dommage 

Et sinon 

Quant ils auront péché le poisson vert, on pourra déconner ?


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Si,si. Il crée des discussions à la con, et il se les supprime lui-même après.
> 
> Ce fil est ta croix, mon gruggy chéri.



L'onanisme a toute sa place sur un forum de branleurs !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Septembre 2008)

vous trouvez pas que ça manque un peu de Q ici ??  







Edith : je confirme, ce message est d'utilité publique...


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> vous trouvez pas que ça manque un peu de Q ici ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remarque que...

Oui, sur le fond... 

(je dis bien, le fond)


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Alors Benjamin, il fait toujours attention de nommer les nouveaux modos pendant les vacances, qu'ils puissent s'entrainer peinards.



Ce n'était pas vraiment de l'entraînement mais plutôt une petite sieste estivale


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2008)

&#8230; et pas _L'affaire des vers des philosophies véreuses_*



Voilà dans quelles conditions Grug modère le Bar&#8230;










 



*pour la rime uniquement. Je ne vise personne​


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2008)

Vous n'avez que ca à foutre, de vous lancer dans le lynchage organisé ?

Peu importe les raisons, bonnes ou mauvaises. Utilisez la fonction "ignorer cet utilisateur", et bast.


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Monsieur l'écrieur semble en baisse depuis quelques temps. Dernièrement, il se prenait les pieds dans le tapis, voulant faire le malin en parlant du sport régional, aujourd'hui il étale sur la place publique une expérience que lui et moi avons vécu un soir de cohue.
> Je me suis, c'est exact, modéré lorsque *nous* avons fait l'acte : ses cris de douleur m'ont fait pitié et, devant ses supplications et la vision de son petit corps se tortillant comme un lombric coupé, j'ai passé la cinquième en cote.
> J'aurais du le lendemain matin filmer l'individu lorsqu'il m'a apporté le petit déjeuner au lit en boitillant, mais je ne me moque jamais des chauves et ce jour là, en panne de toile émeri, il était tout tourneboulé de devoir sortir décoiffé. Nul n'était besoin d'en rajouter.
> Concernant ce qu'il dit sur les autres modérateurs, force est d'avouer que *certains* propos sont vrais, mais je ne dirais pas lesquels.



T'as quand fais une photo  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> vous trouvez pas que ça manque un peu de Q ici ??
> 
> _Gros Q_​
> 
> ...




Ok, ok... vos nombreux témoignages et messages le confirme, donc ça manque de Q ici...






Non, ne dites pas merci... ça me rend heureux quand je peux faire plaisir... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2008)

Une cousine de celui-ci?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2008)

Ach! La Franche Comté et ses spécialités...
Le Jesus de Morteau
Le Vin Jaune
Les petites paysannes à la cuisse dodue...

:love:


----------



## Lila (12 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ach! La Franche Comté et ses spécialités...
> Le Jesus de Morteau
> Le Vin Jaune
> Les petites paysannes à la cuisse dodue...
> ...



... en fait Patoch, la seconde photo, c'est une macro de la première ....un très gros plan...


:affraid::sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Non, ne dites pas merci... ça me rend heureux quand je peux faire plaisir... :rateau:



Je ne savais pas qu'Yvos faisait du photo-reportage : c'est Steevy avec cet air effaré et des lunettes de mouche un peu plus loin ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Septembre 2008)

Patochman a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai... Il n'y a pas que le Q dans la vie.



Oui, il y a la philo aussi...  :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui, il y a la philo aussi...  :rateau:



Ah, enfin, depuis le temps que je m'épuise à le dire


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2008)

Pascal... Fous- le dehors et personne ne t'emmerdera plus


----------



## benjamin (15 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Odré, tu es là depuis longtemps, maintenant. Et tu ne sais toujours pas qu'il est interdit d'aborder en public la question du bégaiement de Benjamin...



Oh, comment ai-je pu manquer cette perche délicatement tendue.  

J'ai eu parfois l'envie d'initier une telle discussion, notamment l'an dernier. Le bégaiement, mon bégaiement, me fascine. Par la force des choses, il est un sujet de réflexion permanent. Ceux qui m'entourent le savent bien. 

C'est sûr, il y a eu des moments de souffrance depuis 25 ans. Chacun sa dose. Et cette trace restera, malgré tous les progrès, indélébile. Mais il serait totalement vain d'envisager de la masquer. Au contraire. Journaliste bègue est par exemple un oxymore dont je suis fier.  

Bref, parlez-en, ne vous en privez surtout pas. Je ne suis pas un fervent adepte de l'épanchement personnel sur les forums mais participerai volontiers. Car il n'est rien de plus désagréable, lors d'accrocs, que de déceler l'ignorance dans le regard de son interlocuteur.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Connais tu la chanson de Dick Annegarn : "Le blues du bégayeur" ? :rose:


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Septembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Oh, comment ai-je pu manquer cette perche délicatement tendue.
> 
> J'ai eu parfois l'envie d'initier une telle discussion, notamment l'an dernier. Le bégaiement, mon bégaiement, me fascine. Par la force des choses, il est un sujet de réflexion permanent. Ceux qui m'entourent le savent bien.
> 
> ...



J'adore ce type.
_Délicatement_.


----------



## estomak (15 Septembre 2008)

Si c'est sérieux, ça se guérit le bégaiement je crois. 
Regardez Bayrou. Il maîtrise son souffle quand il parle et il arrive à parler avec éloquence.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2008)

Ce qui ne l'empêche pas de raconter n'importe quoi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'adore ce type.
> _Délicatement_.



L'art de détester ce qu'on aime et d'aimer ce qu'on déteste. Comme quoi, pas besoin d'aller chercher les jeux de langue, de syllaber gaiement, pour retrouver un plaisir hésitant.


----------



## estomak (15 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ce qui ne l'empêche pas de raconter n'importe quoi...



c'est un autre débat mais moi je trouve pas. Je le préfère à l'autre, en tout cas.
Et puis je lui reconnais un certain courage, politique, social, personnel...etc. 
C'est un humaniste, au moins.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Heu ... mouais revenons au sujet ... (?)


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est un autre débat mais moi je trouve pas. Je le préfère à l'autre, en tout cas.
> Et puis je lui reconnais un certain courage, politique, social, personnel...etc.
> C'est un humaniste, au moins.





odré a dit:


> Heu ... mouais revenons au sujet ... (?)



bah en fait, il est pile dans le sujet, sauf qu'il tire large. Si ce fil doit être une croix pour grug :love:, avec estomak, il le devient pour tous


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> bah en fait, il est pile dans le sujet, sauf qu'il tire large. Si ce fil doit être une croix pour grug :love:, avec estomak, il le devient pour tous



Non, pas grâce à la fonction "Ajouter dans la liste d'ignorés"...  :sleep:


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Non, pas grâce à la fonction "Ajouter dans la liste d'ignorés"...  :sleep:



Ouais. Mais après on comprend plus rien à la discussion&#8230;









&#8230;si tenté qu'il y ai quelque chose à comprendre.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais. Mais après on comprend plus rien à la discussion



ben, en ce qui me concerne et à son sujet... ça change vraiment pas grand chose...


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais. Mais après on comprend plus rien à la discussion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sais pas ce que t'as foutu dans ta citation, et pourquoi y'a dedans la fin de mon post et de ma signature. Ou alors il faut que je t'apprenne à faire un pomme+4.

Quoiqu'il en soit, je serais tenté de te dire que j'écrirais plutôt : _si tant est_.
Mais chacun son truc. Je suis pas là pour brider la créativité des autres, bien au contraire.


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je sais pas ce que t'as foutu dans ta citation, et pourquoi y'a dedans la fin de mon post et de ma signature. Ou alors il faut que je t'apprenne à faire un pomme+4.


J'ai juste suivi le conseil du concombre.
Seulement la discussion devient absconse


l'écrieur a dit:


> Quoiqu'il en soit, je serais tenté de te dire que j'écrirais plutôt : _si tant est_.
> Mais chacun son truc. Je suis pas là pour brider la créativité des autres, bien au contraire.


:rose:
Me disais bien qu'un truc clochait.


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Seulement la discussion *devient* absconse


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


>



:hein:






Edit : 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 18471


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Quoiqu'il en soit, je serais tenté de te dire que j'écrirais plutôt : _si tant est_.



Ou _si tante est.

_Avec le fameux "Si tante est couillue, on l'appellerait mon oncle" - ou quelque chose dans ce goût là.

Ô joies de la langue!


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ô joies de la langue!



Comme disait la jeune mariée


:rose:


----------



## estomak (15 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


>



Bonjour Grug
puisque ce fil t'es apparemment dédié, je tiens à te féliciter pour ta modération discrète, efficace, et autoritaire sans être autoritariste. Tu m'as l'air tout à fait sympathique.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Bonjour Grug
> puisque ce fil t'es apparemment dédié, je tiens à te féliciter pour ta modération discrète, efficace, et autoritaire sans être autoritariste. Tu m'as l'air tout à fait sympathique.


----------



## benjamin (15 Septembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Connais tu la chanson de Dick Annegarn : "Le blues du bégayeur" ? :rose:



Non. 



estomak a dit:


> Si c'est sérieux, ça se guérit le bégaiement je crois.
> Regardez Bayrou. Il maîtrise son souffle quand il parle et il arrive à parler avec éloquence.



Ah merde, c'était donc ça. 
Le souffle est un paramètre parmi des milliers d'autres à gérer et la première étape d'une rééducation orthophonique (souffle qu'abdominal plutôt que thoracique). Mais ce n'est, justement, qu'une étape.
Par ailleurs, le bégaiement ne se guérit pas au sens où tu l'entends. Les accrocs ne sont simplement plus aussi fréquents et perceptibles. Mais la parole de Bayrou, par exemple, en a été altérée, son comportement façonné. Cela se remarque encore.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


>



Tu comptes t'en tirer en faisant la carpe ?


----------



## Craquounette (15 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu comptes t'en tirer en faisant la carpe ?


 
Il ne fait pas la carpe, il fait le modérateur du Bar 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
oui oui oui suis déjà dehors :rateau:


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu comptes t'en tirer en faisant la carpe ?


il faut savoir adapter ses hameçons, laissez filer la ligne, quand le fil est trop tendu, il arrive souvent qu'il casse&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> il faut savoir adapter ses hameçons, laissez filer la ligne, quand le fil est trop tendu, il arrive souvent qu'il casse


C'est comme avec les strings


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est comme avec les strings


C'est fou ce qu'un fil de L'écrieur&#8482; peut rameuter comme obsédés&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> il faut savoir adapter ses hameçons, laissez filer la ligne, quand le fil est trop tendu, il arrive souvent qu'il casse&#8230;



C'est vrai que ça dépend comment la ligne est montée


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2008)

tout à fait.

mais là, tu vois ça avec l'écrieur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> tout à fait.
> 
> mais là, tu vois ça avec l'écrieur.



Je ne pêche qu'à la griffe  et tu comprendras que je me méfie des compulsifs manipulateurs de merguez sur les barbecues


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> il faut savoir adapter ses hameçons, laissez filer la ligne, quand le fil est trop tendu, il arrive souvent qu'il casse&#8230;



Je comprends, je comprends
Les filasseries et les finasseries de la pêche
La joie des nasses

Mais là, entre deux truites, tu pourrais pas en bannir un ou deux

Par exemple, Ponk
Il fait rien qu'à m'embêter

Non, je dis ça pour que tu t'entraînes
Parce que Ponk, évidemment, est un vieil ami
Donc, tu le bannis à titre expérimental

Et puis, pendant que tu es dans le stade d'échauffement,
Si tu pouvais bannir également l'écrieur
(ceci, parce qu'il fait rien qu'à m'embêter)
A titre expérimental aussi
Parce que la _philia_ nous lie


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je comprends, je comprends
> Les filasseries et les finasseries de la pêche
> La joie des nasses
> 
> ...



je suis content qu'on soit pas amis 
quoi qu'avec un peu de réthorique, tu pourrais me trouver un truc... bon bon je file de ce pas


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> C'est fou ce qu'un fil de L'écrieur&#8482; peut rameuter comme obsédés&#8230;



Ravi que tu y sois enfin venu de ton plein gré.




CouleurSud a dit:


> A titre expérimental aussi
> Parce que la _philia_ nous lie



Oula!
L'amour que je te porte n'est pas inconditionnel, tu le sais très bien.
Par exemple, je ne te tourne pas le dos.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non, je dis ça pour que tu t'entraînes
> Parce que Ponk, évidemment, est un vieil ami
> Donc, tu le bannis à titre expérimental



Je tiens à attirer ton attention sur le fait que je suis moi-même un posteur expérimental.

La série des expéri- est une expérience de bio-engeniering menée par benjamin dans le but de produire des robots posteurs humanoïdes, des sortes de terminator du post.

Il y a donc moi, l'expéri-mental.
Il y a eu sonnyboy, l'expéri-futal.
Ou rezba, l'expéri-gardénal.
Ou, plus récement, estomak, l'expéri-jouons_à_la_baballe.

L'expérience est un échec, comme dans le film, les robots sont tous devenus fous et font un peu n'importe quoi mais, pour un modo débutant ne maîtrisant pas toutes les arcanes du ban, s'essayer à en bannir un est une opération des plus risquées.

Je dis ça, hein...


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oula!
> L'amour que je te porte n'est pas inconditionnel, tu le sais très bien.
> Par exemple, je ne te tourne pas le dos.



Ah oui, mais ça, c'est autre chose.
C'est la _phronesis_ 
Belle vertu 

(rare est le _phronimos_, disait Aristote)



PonkHead a dit:


> Je tiens à attirer ton attention sur le fait que je suis moi-même un posteur expérimental.
> 
> La série des expéri- est une expérience de bio-engeniering menée par benjamin dans le but de produire des robots posteurs humanoïdes, des sortes de terminator du post.
> 
> ...



Tiens, ça tombe bien, je suis en train d'inventer le concept d'amitié expérimentale 

(j'ai d'ailleurs aussi inventé le concept d'expérience amicale et aussi celui d'expérimentation amicale, mais je ne les ai pas encore testés)


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (16 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


>



Il y avait aussi la BackCat touch
La finesse et la précision
Les griffes et les crocs venaient s'insinuer exactement où il fallait entre les chairs, à la manière du couteau du boucher de Tchouang-Tseu


----------

